

Indirect Dependencies in Open Source - dmckeon
http://www.drdobbs.com/open-source/indirect-dependencies-are-killing-open-s/240154702

======
dmckeon
_"the average software project contains 64 open source dependencies, and an
average of 8 different open source licenses"_

Do any audit tools exist that one could use to confirm suitability of all
licenses used to a business model?

